#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Беларусь >  > > >  >  >  Церинг Ринпоче в Минске, ретрит по Будде Медицины

## Пема Ванчук

С 25 по 28 ноября в Минске пройдет ретрит по Будде Медицины с Церингом Ринпоче. Регистрация и предварительное расписание по ссылке https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...ewform?c=0&w=1

----------

Анна А (11.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (11.11.2016), Гошка (11.11.2016)

----------

